# my black 200



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

put comments on my page i feel sad cause no one ever writes comments:-(

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=414749&cat=25&val=1


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

i like the wheels, clean and nice looking SX you have there


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Very nice, what wheels you got on there... kinda look like mine...


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice ride bro.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very clean 200.... 
















btw... SLAM DAT MOFO!


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

I know it needs to be lowered! DMAN YOU NISSAN FOR MAKING IT SO EXPENSIVE TO PROPERLY LOWER THE B14!!

yeah thats why i have the comment saying "ill update my page when I get money for suspension"


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice !

you plan on makin it stealth?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

i posted a comment 

How about rating my car too? 
The link for My cardomain site is on my sig


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

whats a exalta? its cool though. I rated your page "i like it"


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

nice ride man...


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Signed your GB.


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

abviously no one red my little blurb..... yes im going to lower it any way you could make it cheaper and id be done sooner


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

200esex said:


> *whats a exalta? its cool though. I rated your page "i like it" *


Hey thanks for rating it! It's the Philippine version of the Sentra


----------

